# I want to be a Back Country Bowhunter But...



## Hooligan (Sep 11, 2008)

Three years of bowhunting and never killing an animal ( I am 33) I decided this year to lower my expectations and gain as much knowledge hunting spikes and cows in a big elk area. Watching my dad when I was a kid in North Eastern Oregon calling in Elk bowhunting with an old recurve sparked an interest but by the time I was able to hunt, we moved to Utah and just truly didn't know where to go. As a kid hunting with a rifle didn't have the apeal of watching the old man. Lack of animals and interest on my part and I was done by the time I was 15. 15 Years later I picked up a cheap Martin Jaguar Compound on Ebay and decided I wasn't going to let the art die with my generation.

For the last two years I found myself hunting the northern areas seeing very few animals and never being able to close the distance. I wanted to hone my skills before I took a shot at an animal and risk losing one to bad or rushed shot. After three years I felt confident in getting the job done. I headed up to Stawberry armed with what I felt I would need for three days of hunting by myself ( gotta remember toiletpaper next trip and thank God for the hidden roll in the truck). Not afraid of hiking I headed into an area where there were very few hunters and had an entire draw to myself. Amazed at the area and terrain I hiked two miles in and bumped a few cows. I stayed with my plan and continued to hunt the draw the next day. I got up early and set up well before the sun came up. The sound of Elk Mewing and busting through the brush was amazing. Several cows came within 20 yards however being by myself the daunting task of carrying one of these animals out in several trips by myself got the better of me. If I was 16, No doubt I would have had an elk on the ground, and dealing with it.

I learned alot over the course of my time on the mountain and don't feel my trip was a bust because I didn't take an animal. I never did see a spike or a big bull. Everyone remembers there first elk trip with their father when they were a kid it's just a little crazy having my first elk trip at 33. I am planning on going back up in a day or two after licking my wounds. So maybe I need a little fatherly advice. Does this become a "you have to learn from mistakes" or "there are no perfect situations." My father is getting older and not able to hunt as hard as I feel I need to to make it happen, so I ask the Forum Sages, "What would you tell your kid"


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not a bow hunter. I want to be but can't afford the gear right now. But, if all that kept you from letting that arrow fly was packing out the animal yourself, I can help you out there. If you want some help shoot me a pm and I'll get you my contact info. I start school next week but my schedule is light this semester and I'd be happy to help you pack your animal. I need some real exercise anyway.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't say much because apparently I'm not qualified having only done this for four years without any archery kills.... :roll: but I'll throw this in there (if thats ok with you Tye).... 
there is no shortage of guys who love to eat big game or hell, just love to help out fellow hunters who would shoulder a pack to help you get an animal out. I'm right there with the other guy and I'm only a year behind you (32). I'll be more than happy to take any one or two of my four packs and come up to help you get meat down the mountain. Shoot me a PM and I'll be there whenever you're ready. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

....and besides, it's a great way to find a new hunting spot. Can I come too?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with ya man. Everybody talks about how bad hunting is in Utah, but if you get off your butt and into the woods, the animals are there. Getting close enough and having everything go as planned, is a completely different story, but the animals are there. If I had a elk tag, I had 4 chances this weekend at cow elk to within 40 yards. Being opening weekend, you are able to hold out for a spike, wait for the last week or so before you settle for a cow (theyre not hard to find). Dont give up yet, and it was probrably a smart move on passing on the cows if you were a ways in all by yourself. That can definately be a chore and most likely before the end of the season you will find one closer to a road!!!


----------



## cbkalpine (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you have fun? Most of my hunting buddies are more concerned about killing something
each season than they are of the adventure we call bowhunting. That's why i hunt alone. I think you did great as a backcountry hunter. Just go out there and have fun like you did. I used to live in jackson hole, wyoming. Each year i saw great bulls. Just getting into range of a bull that is at the top of his game to me is a complete hunt. 
I am hunting the strawberry area the last week of the hunt. If you want to get together, let me know. Godd luck on your next adventure!


----------



## Hooligan (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you to everyone's reply's and offers to help packout or hunt together. It is truly about the experience and just being outside and not in front of a TV or sitting at an office desk. I went back up on Tuesday and set up for three days. I arrowed a little Muley on Wednesday at 0800. Not the biggest on the hill, but I was able to cleanly kill him at 40 yards. He went 10 yards did a high jump and laid down in sight. Clean shot, Muzzy Three blades right through the heart. Glad I was able to get my feet wet with a Muley and not a big giant Cow or spike. Much easier to packout by myself. I will always buy both tags (if i draw and can afford it), no sense in letting an opportunity pass you buy. Cow's/Spikes still in my future. Maybe not this year. Money's tight and I can't afford to process both. But I will start looking forward to next year. Thanks again for the help and encouragement.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to get started. 
Did you use the gutless method? If you learn to do it that way you are 3/4 of the way to processing your game DYI.


----------



## Hooligan (Sep 11, 2008)

I was going to go Gutless, But I figured I would pay my dues to the Gut Gods and try my hand at gutting an animal. I figured everyone has done one so I would appreciate the gutless later. It went pretty well, I didn't rupture anything and didn't make to big of a mess. I would love to learn how to process my own, All in due time.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

:O||: :O||: No worries. Nice job again.


----------

